# HOWTO:view usage new dataone customers



## abhinandh (Dec 26, 2007)

*HOWTO:view usage-new dataone subscribers*

all new dataone customers are getting ip addresses in the range 117.x.x.x.
the older methods are not working.call 12678 and ask for a portal id(14 digit) which is different from your login id.password is the same login password.then go to *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/ to view your usage.


----------



## gowtham (Dec 26, 2007)

can older users continue on *dataone.in ?


----------



## abhinandh (Dec 26, 2007)

yes.newer one's are those that have @bsnl.in in their usernames.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Dec 27, 2007)

i m a new custo n want to chk my usage...wht to do??
The link by abhinandh is nt wrking!

I logged into *10.241.0.195/webLogin.jsp but cant see aby option to chk usage, I m on Home 250 plan.

Finally found a  way out...
whts this all about *tech-buzz.net/2006/05/05/bsnl-broadband-bandwidth-calculator/


----------



## abhinandh (Dec 27, 2007)

guys go to 
*whatismyipaddress.com/
and see whether your ip falls in the range of 117.x.x.x
if so follow the above procedure


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 27, 2007)

An unique 14 digit id is required to access *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/ So get the same from your exchange.


----------



## Voldy (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks for the info buddy 
well iam not a BSNL broadband customer


----------



## mindpowerlab (Jan 9, 2008)

I am a new subscriber to Dataone. I got my ADSL modem installed by Franchise of Transport Nagar Exchange, Agra. His name is Manoj Gupta. His mobile No is: 09411602922. He charged me Rs. 250/- towards installation of modem on 7.1.2008. Next day I enquired from SDO about it. He informed that modem installation is free. There are no charges. He contacted Mr. Manoj before me and issued stern warning and instructed to refund my Rs. 250/-. This fellow did not turn up to return my money. It is simply a case of cheating. 

Such franchise should be blacklisted. A press note should be released to prevent cheating of new subscribers.

I could not locate email id of BSNL where I could report this matter.


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 10, 2008)

*sunish.net/dataone one can download the Dataone Quick Usage Finder tool...very good and efficient tool to check Dataone usage...


----------

